# Had to share this clutch



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

Alanis clutch. Most she's laid in one hit. My previous best was 14 by green and black auratus.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! I bet she's feeling a little better now


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol. She looked like a black and yellow marshmallow.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow what a clutch! My biggest so far is six from my auratus pair. But I've only had a handfull so far in my young breeding career.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice! My largest has 14 too.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Y first clutch was actually my biggest at 21! Those Antonyi really breed. Haha
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, very impressive. I've never seen that many for a tinc before. Do you have another female in the tank? I've seen them lay at the same time before.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Ive been getting consistent +20 from the last 5-6 clutches so far. My biggest was 29 from the tricolours. Swimming in tads! Im sure someone with tree frogs will chime up though and take the lead


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the biggest tinct clutch i ever had was 22 from a captive bred female cobalt who was bred for the first time at 3 years old. 
and biggest of all was from my orange terribilis with a clutch of 45 eggs at 12 months old.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

frankpayne32 said:


> Wow, very impressive. I've never seen that many for a tinc before. Do you have another female in the tank? I've seen them lay at the same time before.


No other females, Frank. You can get some large clutches once and a while.


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

frogfreak said:


> No other females, Frank. You can get some large clutches once and a while.


Sweet, I've never seen more than ten from one tinc. Seen some big ones from leucs, anthonyi, and terribilis though. Biggest clutches I've ever gotten were from Polypedates dennsyi and Megophrys nasuta. We're talking 100's there.


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have to say that my Mantella aurantiaca impress me.
Between 30 and 100 eggs per clutch and they are smaller than a Nickel.
The females look ready to pop in the days before laying.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

My largest clutch to date is from my Tricolors at 24..


----------

